# Hi Point 995 Carbine



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Just picked up the 995 Carbine. I know they're cheap, but read many reviews saying that their performance is decent. I just wanted something fun for plinking. They're uglier than a 90 year old one legged prostitute, so I also picked up the ATI stock for $49. Makes it resemble the Beretta CX4 Storm. I'll put it all together tonight and post picks. :smt023


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't know anyone who has bad-mouthed them who will admit to actually owning one, now or previously. I'm sure there are hours of plinking fun in your future.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

rfawcs said:


> I don't know anyone who has bad-mouthed them who will admit to actually owning one, now or previously. I'm sure there are hours of plinking fun in your future.


I'll admit it. I have no shame :smt082 
I put it all together and it looks great. I'll try to take pics tomorrow and post'em.
Can't wait to take it to the range.


----------



## Kevin (May 19, 2007)

How do you like the carbine? Alot of people put Hi-point down but I own the .40 ,9mm and the 9mm carbine. and Ive also owned the .380. There cheap but they are good guns. IMO the best gun you can buy for the money


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi-Point and Kel-Tec have not made 1 in .45acp:smt076 or I'd buy 1.J.R.


----------

